# Generic Host Process for Win32 Services



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

What is the deal with this thing really? ... Win 2000 Pro. my Z/A shows it as wanting to call out and I did some search before posting here so that maybe I was looking for an easy answer... HA!

Found this...

http://www.computing.net/security/wwwboard/forum/272.html

and this...

http://www.bugnet.com/analysis/0201/sfxpfbi1.html

and then somehow this is relative too...

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,2083649~root=security,1~mode=flat

and that last link at dslreports is ... well I wound up here...

http://grc.com/UnPnP/UnPnP.htm

Lots and lots of reading and all I really want to know is "Do I need this thing?" ... I'll Search in here now, just maybe there is the simple answer I'm looking for somewhere.

DS


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, you need this thing:

What is SVCHOST.EXE?

A Description of Svchost.exe in Windows XP (Q314056)


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Ok then it's just one of those * things * 

Thanks Tony


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

No prob!


----------

